# John Brown's Dictionary of Bible Characters



## toddpedlar (Nov 21, 2007)

Monergism has the book mentioned in the thread title. Has anyone a copy? How's it look? I'm very interested, but am curious how the text looks, and what a typical entry in the dictionary looks like. The standard blurb for this book isn't terribly enlightening, but I'm thinking just about anything by Brown (of Haddington) is worthwhile...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2007)

I mentioned it here a couple of weeks ago. I have ordered a copy. Will be glad to share my thoughts after it arrives and I can peruse it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2007)

Now that I've had an opportunity to look over the 2007 edition of _Brown's Dictionary of Bible Characters_ and compare it with his _Dictionary of the Holy Bible_, I am very pleased with the modern extract. 

The modern edition is very easy to read. Modern scripture reference notations are used in lieu of roman numerals, for example. I detected occasional editorial changes which appear minor and may be the result of critical review. A list of authors quoted by Brown is included, along with Geoffrey Stonier's introduction and John Brown Patterson's biographical sketch of his grandfather. 

This is highly recommended!


----------

